# Home Owners Association



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I live in a gated community in Antipolo. The developer is preparing to turn it over to the Home Owners Association (HOA) which right now there is none. I have read all kinds of info on this subject, but wanted to see if any of you have first hand knowledge. Such as the Deed of Restriction (DOR), the Bylaws. Who writes these the HOA or the Developer. I know the developer wrote the DOR but last week we had a meeting and just demolished it. Bottom line you have policies but don't enforce them. Anyway any advice or direct me to a web site for laymen's would be appreciated.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

When you buy property there is always a deed of restriction anotated at the last page of title. U should ask developer for a copy. The rules and regulations are from board of directors of HOA. If its not implemented the deed of restriction u can go to HLUrB to complain if no HO/ yet. Or search for realtorney online Atty JoJo Perez i had problems back then and he gave advise for free online. No ody can abolished the DOR not even the HOA. That is why it is annotated. Who is your subd developer?


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

[email protected] http://www.realttorney.com he can give you advise for free.


----------

